# BFP I THINK



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just want to say i think we have finally done it 
Was due on 15th October and nothing happened had been not thinking about it this month and concentrating on training my puppy 
didnt think we had even been near the bedroom this month and then have been feeling a bit faint all week so thought i would do a test tonight and oh my god it was possitive so i went on down to asda and got 2 more and yes they are both possitive aswell
I cant believe it i am going to ring the hospital first thing tomorrow and get checked and a onfirmation from them

Fingers crossed hay


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, thats brill news!! 

       

well done and congrats!! here's to a wonderful next 9 months!

Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Goodness me !!!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 
me and dh thinking of getting a puppy, maybe we should!! 

Enjoy the next 9 months xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Ohhh fantastic news  - huge congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]   BRILLIANT NEWS  [/fly]


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I want a dog  I want a dog I want a dog I want a dog I want a dog I want a dog I want a dog      

And a bubba of course!!   

Congrats on your news!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats wonderful news.

Take care

xxxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your support over the last year its been great,
And can i just say for those who do ovulate normally that there is hope in taking clomid


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Parkes  that's excellent news hun!!  

 on your   It must've been all those sleepless nights when Louis cried all night!!  

Take care 

Amanda xxx


----------



## pinkbabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations honey, I hope all goes well, Fingers crossed for you.

Cute puppy by the way is he a King Charles? If so we have one and he is mad well for a while now he is typical and sleeps all day!! If he is a CKC he will be great with baby!!

Good luck to you both.

Vickyxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

yes he is a cavalier king charles and he is adorable,
try telling my DH he will be good with baby as he is making me give him up. It took me over a year to convince him to let me get one only on the agreement that if i got pregnant he had to go!!
Although i am delighted to be pregnant i am also very upset and cannot stop crying over my little doggy and Dh is not changing his mind


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Parkes

We have a great big boxer dog and he was 4 when dd was born. He has been marvelous with her and he always has been. they are inseperable and have grown up togehter. It has also been a very good learning lesson for her and she respects animals and knows how to look after them. 
I know it can sometimes be hard especially after all the bad publicity dogs have got letely before honestly i wuldnt of ever taken our dog away from dd she has benefitted so much from having him around

good luck and if your dh needs any reassurance feel free to pm me i will happily fight your little doggys corner

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwwww Lets start a save Louis campaign!!!

Friends of ours have dogs and babies and they get on famously   Hope your dh changes his mind xxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks girls

I have just made him read your replies and he just gives me the look!
I have just burst into tears and said how much it will break my heart having to give him up as he is my rock, when things got hard and i got sad he was always there to give me a cuddle (when DH works in America alot and isn't here) He is the nicest kind natured dog you will ever meet and loves everyone if there is a dog that would be fantastic with a baby its him.
He gave me a hug and said OK! 
So i think i may have seen a crack to keep him!
He is just concerned that the dog will get jealous of the baby and try and bite! but i cannot see it myself also he is saying that i will have enough on my plate with babies to be able to look after him aswell!

Is is that much harder work?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Parkes

My dog actually helped with dd. He used to sleep next to her pram outside in the garden and when she woke up he would come and get me. And I knew that no-one could get near her and I could get onn with things in the house. Hash never got jealous of dd. He treats her as if she is his and he still does. We never pushed him out and we let him sniff her feet and gave him a treat when she came home from hospital. He learnt not to lick her face or hands but he did give her feet the odd lick and she loved it. He is her best friend and he would fight to the death to protect her. 

Stick at it chick. your doggie is part of your family like your child will be. they will grow together and you will get somuch enjoyment out of seeing them together and so will your dh

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed Parkes  I hope you can keep him.  Sal, your doggie really loves your DD doesnt he bless x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah they are a pair together. If i shout at dd the dog growls at me!! he doesnt like anyone shouting at her even if she hurts him with her nurses kit!!!!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge Congratulations on your BFP!!

I hope all is going well so far? do you have an early scan booked?

Be great to see you on the pregnancy boards  

Your puppy is sooo cute, there is no way you could get rid of him!! I used to work in a Vets and i saw lots of people with small babies and dogs ie Rottys, dobermans etc... and said all was fine  

Jo xx  Brill!!!!


----------

